# If you build it they will come.



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

"Tom, people will come Tom. They'll come to your layout for reasons they can't even fathom. They'll turn up your driveway not knowing for sure why they're doing it. They'll arrive at your door as innocent as children, longing for the trains. Of course, we won't mind if you look around, you'll say. It's only $20 per person..."


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

James Earl Jones is echoing in my head.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks good, different idea. 
Needs some bleachers. 

Magic


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

Magic said:


> Looks good, different idea.
> Needs some bleachers.
> 
> Magic


Thanks. I have two sets of bleachers that are brass. Not really looking forward to building them. Will be printing out a scoreboard and attempting to make a chain link backstop next I believe.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

tbar said:


> Will be printing out a scoreboard and attempting to make a chain link backstop next I believe.


You also could use a chain link outfield fence with some advertisements on it and a TRAIN TRACK behind the fence -- now there's a novel idea.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

I kind of like the fact that the train is hidden for a moment around that curve or can be parked there out of sight for a spell. I plan to put some advertising on the wall, in fact that might be the next thing I do as that will be easy.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice job, I like what you've done so far.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

silver69 said:


> Nice job, I like what you've done so far.


Thanks, My printer is out of color ink so I can't print a score board yet. A little update anyway.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

It would be cool if you could somehow make the figures "run" the bases.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget a Hot Dog stand. 

Looking good, :smilie_daumenpos: what name is the field going to take?

*TBAR STADIUM*?:thumbsup:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> Don't forget a Hot Dog stand.


...and the little kid with a full-sized glove on hoping for a souvenir.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MtRR75 said:


> ...and the little kid with a full-sized glove on hoping for a souvenir.


And cheerleaders on the sideline. :smilie_daumenpos:

Whoops.....wrong game.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> And cheerleaders on the sideline. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Whoops.....wrong game.


No, what you want instead is some guy in a goofy mascot suit.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> And cheerleaders on the sideline. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Whoops.....wrong game.



any game is BETTER WITH CHEERLEADERS!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> It would be cool if you could somehow make the figures "run" the bases.


Now that's a good idea! I always think it's a shame that the trains are running but the people are frozen in time. Should be possible. Maybe cut slots and have the players pulled by a pulley system. Or how about a magnet moving underneath the board with the player on a metal base? Like that football game.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

That's not going to happen. Originaly I was going to leave the field empty so it didn't have that frozen in time feel. Baseball parks are typically empty 90% of the time anyway. I think I am going to go ahead and put a team out there now anyway, people are frozen in time on other parts of the layout. Got a dugout, scoreboard and flag put up and a few more ads.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

tbar said:


> Originaly I was going to leave the field empty so it didn't have that frozen in time feel. Baseball parks are typically empty 90% of the time anyway.


For variety, you could put the grounds crew out there preparing the field for a game.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

big ed said:


> Don't forget a Hot Dog stand.
> 
> Looking good, :smilie_daumenpos: what name is the field going to take?
> 
> *TBAR STADIUM*?:thumbsup:


Piedmont Park I guess, has a nice ring to it.
I did see that hot dog stand I think woodland scences has.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

MtRR75 said:


> For variety, you could put the grounds crew out there preparing the field for a game.


I thought about that. I have a road repair crew that perhaps a couple of them might pass for a grounds crew. Just realized that I forgot to put the foul poles up today.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

Got some bleachers put up.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

Grandstand


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

This thing is coming right along, good job. 

When is the first pitch?

Magic


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

Have a bunch of prospects coming in from Japan. ETA about a week.
Can't post a link, goggle TOMYTEC Human Collection 077


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Simply fantastic...just wish I had this kind of free space.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

Knew they would come.

The ump wasn't glued in yet when this pic was taken. Still have to paint the batters and base runners uniform to a different color.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great fun project.

How about a 'smart phone' screen (jumbotron) showing
Scores?

Don


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

Thought of that showing a replay.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

DonR said:


> Great fun project.
> 
> How about a 'smart phone' screen (jumbotron) showing
> Scores?
> ...


I like the giant, inflatable Elmer's glue balloon behind the grandstand....


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

DonR said:


> Great fun project.
> 
> How about a 'smart phone' screen (jumbotron) showing
> Scores?
> ...


Or you could make it show highlights of recent games


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

SBRacing said:


> Or you could make it show highlights of recent games


Or maybe highlights from the big Jacksonville Jaguars win of the 2016 Super Bowl.

Don


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

DonR said:


> Or maybe highlights from the big Jacksonville Jaguars win of the 2016 Super Bowl.
> 
> Don


Please try to keep it real here Don.  Actually I like Jax, was on the Saratoga in Mayport in the late 80's.


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)




----------

